# Disapearing fish



## ames8534 (Feb 2, 2005)

Ok guys I havent posted in here in a long time...been doin pretty good sence i got it started. But ive been having a problem lately, ill start with when i first got it. I set the tank up in january i got it for my birthday and had a bit of an ick problem i got it all cured up and no more of that then after a while everything was goin good so i decided to add some more fish i got 2 bala sharks 2 irradescent sharks and a crab and 3 angels. Well after about a week or so i found one of the angel fish stuck against the filter tube in the water (they were about a half inch big when i bought them, it was a rookie mistake) the other two were getting bigger then all the sudden i just couldnt find one of them, i dont know what happend i have a little cave in the back that i can put a mirror up to and see in but nothing their. The third angel fish is huge now. I had a crab that must have been eatin because i could see parts of his shell under this rock. So i thought maybe he was to small. Well i got a good progress report so my mom decided shed get me some stuff for my tank so we went and i bought this huge crab (another fiddler) hes prolly about 2 1/2 inches across and a claw about the same size and a little smaller one both bigger then that first one. I cant find the small one for the past 2 weeks but the big ones walking around all the time. I also have 3 good size plecos all between 3-5 inches well i cant find the smallest one of them now either. What i noticed today is my last black molley is gone. Ive checked everywhere in the fish tank even inside the filter thinking maybe they pulled a nemo. No where...if you guys can think of anything id be much appriecated...


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

How big is the tank? My bet is the crab got them


----------



## ames8534 (Feb 2, 2005)

its a 55 gallon..the first angel fish left before i got the big crab...and the fish that dissapeared after i got him dont swim low enough for him to get them only the pleco and the irradescent sharks but their prolly 6 inches long


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well both kinds of sharks are going to get too big for the 55g. Maybe the fish have died and the crab is eating them


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

crabs sometimes hunt at night when the fish rest so your crab might be takign out the fish after all. Also your small crab most likely molted(as crabs do every month or so and grow a new shell in 2/3 days) and while in him shelless state became a easy target for all your other fish.


----------



## ames8534 (Feb 2, 2005)

thanks for the help guys...

o and lexus i knew they were gonna get to big were finishing my basement and putting a 120 gallon down their for them and some others and makeing the 50 a peranah tank


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

a 120 still is a small tank for some irridecent sharks. You know that they can get 51" long? I'd pick a smaller type of shark like redtail or rainbow. ID sharks are not for the normal aquaria, or aquarist. 3 piranhas will work well for that 55 gallon until pretty much full grown. You may have to give two away after they get around 10 inches or so though, thats just getting rediculous for that size of a tank. You planning on Red Belly P's?


----------



## ames8534 (Feb 2, 2005)

ya thats what i want my uncle used to have them they were sweet


----------

